

NSA reportedly has secret data collection agreement with European countries - rpm4321
http://www.salon.com/2013/06/29/nsa_reportedly_has_secret_data_collection_agreement_with_several_european_countries/

======
eightyone
There seems to be some confusion over this story. It did not originate from
the Guardian, but from the Observer. The Guardian must aggregate or something
stories from the Observer. They've taken down the story while the Guardian
editorial board can investigate it. Greenwald has nothing to do with the
story.

Source: Glenn Greenwald's Twitter feed. Make sure you select "All Replies" if
you're on the desktop website.

[https://twitter.com/ggreenwald](https://twitter.com/ggreenwald)

~~~
sentenza
Hopefully this can be clarified soon. If true, it could have extreme
repercussions for the upcoming German elections.

------
codys
The Guardian article (which is listed as the source) has been "taken down
pending an investigation".

~~~
eightyone
See my other comment in this thread for more information.

